# Flaming Lips Show - Gibson SG with iPod



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

Last night I was blown away by the Flaming Lips at the Phoenix! Hands down best show ever!

Anyways ... check out Wayne Coyne's Gibson SG, kinda ghetto modded with an ipod ...


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

diemodern said:


> Last night I was blown away by the Flaming Lips at the Phoenix! Hands down best show ever!
> 
> Anyways ... check out Wayne Coyne's Gibson SG, kinda ghetto modded with an ipod ...


I'm jealous, they always put on a good show! What was the set list like, mostly new stuff? I haven't heard any of the new record (except for The W.A.N.D. and The Yeah Yeah Yeah Song) considering it was just released this week.

How was the iPod used, or was it just decoration?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

boo.

I missed the show. Must have awesome.


----------



## grafico (Mar 25, 2005)

That looks awesome. I hope they come back later on in the summer. I just bought their new album (the CD, not from iTunes). I just put it on my iPod, and I'll listen to it on my way home. Can't wait. Great band, great showmen, especially Wayne.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm curious as to what the iPod on the Guitar is for?


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

It was amazing--especially to see them at a small place like the Phoenix. I even risked getting ticketfast PDF tickets off eBay the day of. 
Found this set list, which is at least close to what I remember--felt so short, and looking at the set list I realize it was...:
Ta Da! intro
Race for the Prize
Bohemian Rhapsody
Free Radicals
Yoshimi part 1 + puppet sing-a-long
Cow/Duck Jam
Yoshimi part 2
Yeah Yeah Yeah Song
She Don't Use Jelly + sing-a-long
The WAND
Do You Realize?

encore:
Love Yer Brain
War Pigs

Yes, War Pigs.
I didn't get close enough to figure something out though--one of his guitars that he 'played' didn't look like it had any strings. Anything going on there?
Didn't see him using the iPod, but he did use a modded speak and spell type animal noise machine in the song labeled "cow/duck jam" above... Fun!


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

I was kinda resigned to the fact I wouldn't be going .. then I was offered a ticket mid afternoon yesterday for $70 ... it was a bargain!

The set list was as follows (got this off of the Flamig Lips message board)

Ta Da! intro
Race for the Prize
Bohemian Rhapsody
Free Radicals
Yoshimi part 1 + puppet sing-a-long
Cow/Duck Jam
Yoshimi part 2
Yeah Yeah Yeah Song
She Don't Use Jelly + sing-a-long
The WAND
Do You Realize?

encore:
Love Yer Brain
War Pigs

Bohemian Rhapsoday was unbelievable! Everyone just went nuts ...

Kinda wish they played some stuff off of Clouds Taste Metallic ... My friend who works at Exclaim met Wayne and said he was everything he wanted him to be. Just a great guy.

We watched the Fearless Freaks documentary before the show ... even if you are not a Lips fan - there's no documentary out there that gets that in depth and personal. It's beautiful and inspiring.


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

ha .. beat me to it.


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

diemodern said:


> Kinda wish they played some stuff off of Clouds Taste Metallic ...
> 
> We watched the Fearless Freaks documentary before the show ... even if you are not a Lips fan - there's no documentary out there that gets that in depth and personal. It's beautiful and inspiring.


wonderful to see fellow lips fans - especially ones who want to hear clouds tracks! Fearless Freaks truly is GREAT! If you're into music docs - be sure to check out DIG! documenting 7 years of The Dandy Warhols and Brian Jonestown Massacre. Also - the Wilco doc is a surefire good look at music and the industry, not just the band.

anyhow -sorry i missed the lips this time...3 times and counting though and the last time was about 10 years ago at call the office in london. best rock show i've ever seen! ev-ar!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Started getting into the Flaming Lips after seeing them perform (on TV) at Sars Stock in Toronto where they played Race for the Prize with the largest entourage of stuffed animals and charicatures I've ever seen :lmao: . Would of been a great show to see. :love2:


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

iChard said:


> anyhow -sorry i missed the lips this time...3 times and counting though and the last time was about 10 years ago at call the office in london. best rock show i've ever seen! ev-ar!


We were about to drive up to that show after the Opera House gig. A carload of my friends went and said it insane ... there was hardly anyone there, and those karazy bullseye netted Christmas lights crawled up the ceiling. Call The Office is a great cozy venue ... and the couple of times we played there, Andy the sound guy was awesome!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

NBiBooker said:


> I'm curious as to what the iPod on the Guitar is for?


Aside from it being kewl? Maybe he practices with it??


----------



## district (Sep 14, 2003)

Seymour Detroit from the 'band' the Frankfurt School has a similar set-up. He has an iPod Mini velcro-ed, upside down, to his guitar that he uses to play the backing-tracks at his live shows. All of his backing-tracks are recorded in Garageband :clap:


----------



## Jake5 (Feb 23, 2005)

I know its a moot point but the guitar is actually a G-1275, not an SG
The double neck gave it away, rockin Page style


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

Jake5 said:


> I know its a moot point but the guitar is actually a G-1275, not an SG
> The double neck gave it away, rockin Page style


Technically ... yes ... but it's still refered to as a Gibson SG Double Neck.

Anyways ... here are some shots we took at the show! Enjoy!


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A//www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DvfUnbEYbpLg&ei=hnI2ROiuIYWi-gGkhrGJCQ&sig2=xMWox30DLe_eWzJ_qdPD-A

There's also one on there with Wayne in a giant bubble.


----------

